# Wine in a box



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Do you drink box wine?


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't drink at all and I never have. I do like juice in a box :yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nightrain said:


> I don't drink at all and I never have. I do like juice in a box :yes


Ironically, a guy named "nightrain" doesn't drink at all. For anyone who doesn't know, Night Train is a bum wine made by E&J Gallo (though they'd rather not admit to making this truly horrid product). It's a citrus wine that's colored red with 17.5% alc. selling for $2.99 a bottle.

Nightrain (one word, with only one 't') is the name of a Guns N' Roses song about this not-so-fine product. Great song about a terrible product:








> Loaded like a freight train
> Flyin' like an aeroplane
> Feelin' like a space brain
> One more time tonight
> ...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

And yes, I drink wine in a box. Just bought some more last week. $11.99 for a 5L box of Franzia Chardonnay.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes I do.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I never tried wine in a box.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

veron said:


> I never tried wine in a box.


With the green movement today you can consume wine from a box with pride. You can point to how such packaging is vastly more green, as boxes are vastly lighter and more compact to transport (less fuel used) than wine bottles that are are quite heavy and take up lots more space.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

If carlo rossi would print the expiration date on his boxes- they frequently go bad on the shelf and no one knows to throw it out. 

With bottles you don't have to worry about the wine being rotten. I do like the style of the box however.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't consume alcohol; it has been too long.
I have never had wine out of a box. I know that :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I rarely drink, but I have had boxed wine before. I have no opinion about it, though; I don't drink wine (or anything else) often enough to have any sense of what's good and what's bad. It all tastes the same to me.


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

I really dislike the taste of most wines. Though there was this one Korean rice wine that I thought wasn't too bad.

The rare times I drink, I have a mixed drink or a Guinness.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I used to a lot. $9 ($5 USD) for 4L (30 standard drinks). It's the cheap way to do it but the taste isn't good like beer and also, it makes me feel like **** knowing that I'm drinking this cheap **** which bums on the street drink. 

I don't even want to drink anyway. Those were the old days.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Nope, I don't drink alcohol at all. Just a personal choice.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't drink any more. I'm trying to give up. :sigh So I voted for that - though knowing me I'll probably be drunk again before the week is out.

But whenever I did drink I'd drink Kestrel super strength lager. Can't drink wine for some reason - just tastes really sour and harsh to me. I'll take a sip of it and my face completely screws up - I can drink anything else, just not wine.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

The only boxed wine I've ever had was Real Sangria and it was really good...especially if you cut up orange and lemon slices and let them soak in it for a few minutes. It tasted like fruit punch.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

No, but I do drink box apple juice.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Roberto said:


> If carlo rossi would print the expiration date on his boxes- they frequently go bad on the shelf and no one knows to throw it out.
> 
> With bottles you don't have to worry about the wine being rotten. I do like the style of the box however.


I've never seen Carlo Rossi in boxes. I thought that brand only came in large bottles, most frequently 3 or 4 liters I think.

All box wine I've ever seen has an expiration date on it, or in a few cases they put a production date on it instead. Either way, I've never seen a box without a date.

They usually say that a box is supposed to stay fresh for up to six weeks and I've never noticed them going bad, so that seems accurate.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Phibes said:


> it makes me feel like **** knowing that I'm drinking this cheap **** which bums on the street drink.


Box wine is often mocked as for white trash in the trailer parks of America.

It's not what bums on the street corners drink -- consider how difficult that would be to drink out of a paper bag on the street. They much prefer things like Night Train & Wild Irish Rose that nicely fit brown paper bags and have screw-off tops (since bums don't carry a corkscrew).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no alcohol for me.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i dont consume alcohol. in fact, it will be a year on thursday since my last drink. yay for me!


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Box wine, just like bottled wine can vary from cheap to actually pretty good, but since I only usually drink wine with company, I stick to bottles.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

I voted yes, but I prefer bottled wine. The only time I'll drink box wine is if someone else bought it and I want to get really drunk. I would never actually purchase a box of wine myself.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah, only bottled.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I just came from the store where I purchased a box of Bota Old Vine Zin. Its decent, its not going to win any awards but its better than many "house" wines I have had in restaurants. A box is good because it keeps the wine fresh for a month and you can drink it by the glass, rather than having to finish the bottle.

For the record, I PREFER bottled wine. The best wine comes in bottles. You wont see Panther Creek in Oregon putting out boxes for their extraordinary pinot noir any time soon.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

of course. glass is mighty heavy if you will be out all night and want to keep the wine in your purse, its more discrete to drink from in public when it looks like a juice carton, no worries about drunkenly dropping and breaking it, etc etc.
if i'm going out to meet some friend(s) at a park, house, party, and so on, lately my favourite has been this stuff, about $12 and tastes rather good. if i keep it to myself it lasts a long time but usually if i go out i share a bit with others.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I honestly never even drank wine in a box ops. I guess i should try it someday.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

I put yes because I will drink it if its there, but I would never buy it over a bottle of wine. I have had one bad experience with box wine


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Box wine is often mocked as for white trash in the trailer parks of America.
> 
> It's not what bums on the street corners drink -- consider how difficult that would be to drink out of a paper bag on the street. They much prefer things like Night Train & Wild Irish Rose that nicely fit brown paper bags and have screw-off tops (since bums don't carry a corkscrew).


It's different for us, we live in completely different places. I'm talking from personal experience. These boxes are the cheapest thing you can get and best bang for buck. The homeless people love them.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

No. Never. The cheapest wine I've ever bought was a $12 bottle of Orvieto Classico (which is really good, btw).


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, mainly for giggles though.

Take the 'bladder' into town. haha


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

Girl_Loner said:


> Yes, mainly for giggles though.
> 
> Take the 'bladder' into town. haha


Haha! Awesome! The "bladder" is my favorite part about boxed wine. Get rid of the box altogether.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah I've had wine from a box/bib (bag in box) many times. Thing is, here the only wine you'll find in a box is your average table wine; there are no "bum wines" like Thunderbird or Night Train or Cisco or Irish Rose available here, let alone in boxes. There's only one wine retailer here (government)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

VoxPop said:


> Yeah I've had wine from a box/bib (bag in box) many times. Thing is, here the only wine you'll find in a box is your average table wine; there are no "bum wines" like Thunderbird or Night Train or Cisco or Irish Rose available here, let alone in boxes. There's only one wine retailer here (government)


Where is "here"? It was only several years ago that I learned there were actually states where the government ran the retail liquor business. It totally blew my mind, since I'm from WI where only 99% of grocery stores sell beer, wine, and liquor. In fact, any large grocery store will have a liquor department that is larger than most liquor stores. It also blew my mind when I learned there were states where only weak beer could be sold by grocery stores (while 10% alc malt liquor sells here) and that several states ban 190-proof Everclear, while one can get that virtually pure alcohol here at Pick N' Save, the largest grocery chain by far in the Milwaukee area.

A lot of places don't sell "bum wines" simply due to lack of demand. Anyone who's had the misfortune of tasting any of them can easily guess why they are not demanded. Thunderbird is the only one on that list that I haven't tasted, though I understand it's basically Night Train minus the red color & Kool Aid flavor.

Apparently, Wild Irish Rose isn't consumed exclusively by bums as I've seen it in 3L bottles, which would be quite unwieldy for an inebriated vagrant.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I love some boxwine. Alcoholic drinks with taps are more fun than those without.:b

Drinking Night Train was a rite of passage after hearing the song, I think.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

sanspants08 said:


> Drinking Night Train was a rite of passage after hearing the song, I think.


That's what prompted me to try it once years ago. For many years I had no idea that that song referred to an actual beverage of the same name, but then I saw a bottle of Night Train at the grocery store. It's a horrid drink, but makes for great lyrics. I mean what are you going to do with something like "5 liter box of Franzia Chardonnay?" Just trying putting that in a song.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't drink, so no boxes of wine for me.

I just came into this thread to say the title always reminds me of WineKitty. And then I get this sudden image of a pin-up girl shopping in a liquor store.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I don't drink, so no boxes of wine for me.
> 
> I just came into this thread to say the title always reminds me of WineKitty. And then I get this sudden image of a pin-up girl shopping in a liquor store.


 :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Its becoming more accepted. I used to turn my nose at this but things are changing with wine. I pay $20 for mine but apparently there is even better out there.

READ:

http://www.seattlepi.com/food/210264_wine02.html


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't drink wine so I don't know.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't drink. I honestly don't even know what you're talking about. You could say I have alcohol anxiety.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lithium4 said:


> Box wine, just like bottled wine can vary from cheap to actually pretty good...


Keep in mind that price often doesn't matter. There are a whole lot of very angry wine makers out there who got their pretentious butts kicked in blind taste tests by Charles Shaw (aka Two Buck Chuck).


----------

